# flipgun's advice worked: old trumark tube between slingshot and larger exercise tubes



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

That thick tube is quite a pull, glad I left it long. Can't tell if it is accurate, probably not particularly fast but gets the job done, plinking and building up strength and maybe improving form. There are some great ideas on this forum. Thanks to flipgun for taking the time to help out.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

One thing to be careful of that I have seen on a few youtube videos. For the guys putting heavy bands on the old tube framed slingshots is after a few hundred shots you may notice the frame starting to bend or warp. So just be careful the last thing you want is a large piece of the frame hitting you in the face at high speed.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

You are saying part of the frame may break off? WOW. Thanks for the heads up, or should I say heads out of the way, Safety glasses on. Or maybe retirement of said slingshot is in order.


----------

